# موقع يمكن تحميل أمهات الكتب الصادرة عنMcGraw-Hill Publishing



## ليلى بون (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته،
اخوتي الكرام اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يحمل كتب خاصة بالجودة والتميز والنظم الإدارية الحديثة والكتب الهندسية إلخ، الموقع هو كالتالي:
*<A href="http://www.esnips.com/_t_/McGraw-Hill+Handbooks?to=120&gen=Any+Gender&t=1&sort=0&cnt=Any+Country&uf=0&page=2&st=0&from=13&pp=10&q=McGraw-Hill+Handbooks" target=_blank>http://www.esnips.com/_t_/McGraw-Hill+Handbooks?to=120&gen=Any+Gender&t=1&sort=0&cnt=Any+Country&uf=0&page=2&st=0&from=13&pp=10&q=McGraw-Hill+Handbooks*
*ما عليكم سوى كتابة اسم الكتاب او الموضوع في مربع البحث و ستجدون مجموعة هائلة من الكتب.*
*لا تنسو اختكم بالدعاء الصالح.*
*وفق الله الجميع :13:*


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري البحث


----------



## م. مختار (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وسددعلى طريق الحق خطاك...آمين


----------



## فتوح (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً

شكراً لك أختي الكريمة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موقع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م محمد فوزى (4 فبراير 2009)

جزيتم خيرا اخى


----------



## aneis (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ليلى


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوره


----------



## بن علوي (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووور
مشكووووووووور
جدا


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (1 مارس 2009)

many thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## صادق حمود (9 مارس 2009)

وفقكم الله الى ما فيه خير المهندسين والباحثين وزاد الله ميزان حسناتكم صادق حمود


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (10 مارس 2009)

عمل رائع بوركت إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس أمجد (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك.........

_________________


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا على الرابط


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك .......


----------



## خالد صديق (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ورزقك بكل الخير


----------



## ayadhi (19 مايو 2009)

Merci........................


----------



## mrahmo40 (20 مارس 2010)

جزأكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng_eslam (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iHeaven (23 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ..
لكن لللأسف مالقيت الكتاب الي ابيه ..
بحثت عنه في مواقع كثيرة ولا حصلته ..
هذا اسمه .. الي عنده نفس النسخة .. أكون له من الشاكرين ..
[FONT=&quot]Operations Management, by J. Heizer and B. Render, 9th Ed., Prentice Hall (2008)[/FONT]


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (29 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلا" 
الموقع جداً رائع


----------



## heguehm (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (3 مايو 2010)

بوركتي


----------



## ساكانا (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورة اختي


----------

